# Hypothetical read. (long) What would you do? [Aimed at Americans]



## MaverickCowboy (May 5, 2011)

Years from now, different times, different president, different (calmer) political climate.

There are numerous expanding and growing superpowers in the world. 
The economy has recovered, but there are trade war with said global powers. (mostly commodoties) Energy isn't sparce, but prices can range from competitiveness to prohibitive but the U.S. manages a prospering on going economy.

For reasons unknown to you, because you're to busy (masturbating and playing Xbox)
The U.S. is declared War upon in a very violent and sudden fashion. PSN, Live, Internet vanishes systematically across the U.S. Power is hit and miss, communication with family in other parts of the country is impossible or extremely difficult. 

D.C. is devastated, and most of the federal government is unaccounted for.
After a month of the initial declaration, an air campaign is executed on the U.S. Cities and townships across the U.S. are bombed, Large populations flee to smaller town, Most large cities are evacuated, and major heavy machine factories are completely shut down.

Slowly reports of foreign troops appear in large cities begin to emerge from the coast.
You are aware you have lost multiple is not all family outside your home.
You have a few days supply in the home, the grocery stores are emptied
You have your fathers hunting rifle and a revolver in the home with only a handful of cartridges. You are aware of of resistance efforts, and refugee camps and the ability to defect.

What are you're feeling in this situation. What would you be inclined to do?


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

Dress for the occasion.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 5, 2011)

Man, I'd like to say I'd do the heroic thing and make a stand, alone or with my fellows. To be completely honest, though, I would probably defect and seek out a refugee status. I can't even shoot a real gun without some part of my arm dislocating. (Not for lack of know-how, I have defective connective tissue and break easily in general.) If I did stand and fight, it would be in some sort of supporting role. 

I would be somewhat lucky in that I live in a rural part of the Midwest. It would be a while before they got to me and there's food everywhere. (Some of it in my backyard. Om nom lamb.)


----------



## CannotWait (May 5, 2011)

Stand and Deliver!


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

You ever seen that movie Mad Max?

Time to Americanize this bitch.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

I would go out into the woods with my friends and start a group of revolutionaries to save my captured parents.

WOLVERINES!


----------



## Tissemand (May 5, 2011)

Be a coward and drop my American citizenship :3


Nah, I'd probably find some type of resistance to fight with, and fight until the death... even though it would probably come within minutes. Or maybe just go out looting and fucking everybody I spot before I die a horrible, gruesome death from an invading army.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> You ever seen that movie Mad Max?
> 
> Time to Americanize this bitch.


 
Bitches don't know who runs barter town.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 5, 2011)

And being on the same continent, what, Mexicans and Canadians aren't going to be in the mix? Are you retarded? Or do you think we'd some how be unscathed/unaffected by this. A direct war on American soil might as well be World War 3, and I cannot, without some extremely fantastical thinking imagine a scenario where a lot of your neighbors to the north and south aren't the ones jumping the border to fight _on your side_. Maybe that's ultimately what it'd take for you dicks to appreciate us for a change...


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And being on the same continent, what, Mexicans and Canadians aren't going to be in the mix? Are you retarded? Or do you think we'd some how be unscathed/unaffected by this. A direct war on American soil might as well be World War 3, and I cannot, without some extremely fantastical thinking imagine a scenario where a lot of your neighbors to the north and south aren't the ones jumping the border to fight _on your side_. Maybe that's ultimately what it'd take for you dicks to appreciate us for a change...


 I too, take goofy hypothetical threads about the US being invaded Red Dawn style seriously.


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Bitches don't know who runs barter town.


 
Tina Turner notwithstanding. :V


----------



## Morgoth (May 5, 2011)

I would probably find an army base(assuming I don't get shot first), get some more powerful guns, turn into this, and proceed to take as many of the enemy with me as I could through guerrilla warfare.   >:^D


----------



## Unsilenced (May 5, 2011)

Admit it, you would all pick up the fucking can.


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Admit it, you would all pick up the fucking can.


 
In my defense, I was reeeeally bad at basketball.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I too, take goofy hypothetical threads about the US being invaded Red Dawn style seriously.


 
IIRC Red Dawn was hardly a lighthearted affair, or at least it wasn't intended to be, and people need to get with the times in any event. As a Canadian, it is my duty to remind any demonstrably Americentric, jingoist American bigot who thinks they single handedly won the last two World Wars that was anything but how it actually went down, and in a third, we'd still be there, we'd _probably_ still be on the same side, and it'd still be a team effort. If we got bombed back to the stone age though, as fucked up as it might sound I'd actually prefer a Fallout/Mad Max style dystopia to a permanent, global totalitarianism, or even much of what constitutes modern "liberal" "democracy".


----------



## Tycho (May 5, 2011)

lol, gun-hoarding jingoist xenophobe wet dream scenario

I'd figure out how to get my family and friends the hell out of here safely if they haven't already made those arrangements for themselves.


----------



## 8-bit (May 5, 2011)

Shoot a soldier, tackle a second one, then bite his fucking throat out. Murr murr, think twice about invading, motherfucker. :3


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

I feel bad for those soldiers. We got ALL the guns. And all the nukes. Me personally, I'd go run hide and live in the woods, collecting as much supplies as I could during the ensuing riots. Wilderness skills bitch. Though solar power would be nice.


----------



## Tycho (May 5, 2011)

The absurdity of this hypothetical scenario just gets more and more glaring the more I think about it.

Who the fuck would attempt a full-scale INVASION of the North American continent? I mean, seriously, there is no POINT in doing so.  It would be forbiddingly expensive, incredibly bloody, they would have a sizable chunk of the civilized world set against them and their assets abroad... Why invade and bomb the US when you can bleed it dry financially, cripple its telecommunications networks and let it implode in upon itself?


----------



## RedSavage (May 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The absurdity of this hypothetical scenario just gets more and more glaring the more I think about it.
> 
> Who the fuck would attempt a full-scale INVASION of the North American continent? I mean, seriously, there is no POINT in doing so.  It would be forbiddingly expensive, incredibly bloody, they would have a sizable chunk of the civilized world set against them and their assets abroad... Why invade and bomb the US when you can bleed it dry financially, cripple its telecommunications networks and let it implode in upon itself?


 
That's not already happening?


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

From another thread  And yeah, this was a sketch from memory a couple weeks ago so it aint perfect.

I could go the 'net toughguy way and say OH YEAH I'D CONFRONT THEM HEAD ON.

But I'd actually take my dad's assortment of guns along with mine (featherweight winchester model 70) and his (dragunov), and his two 9mms. In the house he has about six sets for each. If Abby is with me, I'd take her with me and give her a crowbar. After that, I take my bat and then get in the car, or break into a car, bringing non perishables. I'd continue breaking into houses until I was satisfied with what we had.

But no. I'd take a car and drive slowly to my mom's workplace, and from there to my dad's to see if they're alive (If el paso was hit, as we do house ft. bliss.). If neither one of them survive, I'd take an hour to make a headstone for them, fuck my life. 

After that, I'd probably drive to fort bliss to see what's up. If that's shut down too, I'd make myself a fort there, with signs saying we're in there. every day I'd take abby with me, looking for people, hopefully someone to take the leader role because I'd be to traumatized. If I find out bombs are coming our way or troops.. I'd hug Abby close and wait, or go outside to surrender to them with her. 

If she didn't manage to survive that long, a bullet to my head.

EDIT: actually, I'd go to the police's fallout shelter.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> *lol, gun-hoarding jingoist xenophobe wet dream scenario*
> 
> I'd figure out how to get my family and friends the hell out of here safely if they haven't already made those arrangements for themselves.





Not lol, whatsoever, thats a horrible and terrible thing to occur.
Gun hoarding? Stereotyping much?
Jingoist xenophobe? We're a country of immigrants. I come from a family of immigrants from an opressive communist country. I am in no form a xenophobe.
jingoist? what, are you saying respecting the dead at Arlington is jingoist?

You could have just said in short, defect and sell the refugees and resistance groups out if you knew of them.



Tycho said:


> *Who the fuck* would attempt a full-scale INVASION of the North American continent?



Germany fancied the idea and had talks with mexico at one point to  formulate a plan to invade and disrupt from the south until the tide of  the war went against their favor, so did the soviet union.


WHY YOU HATE AMERICA TYCHO?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And being on the same continent, what, *Mexicans and Canadians aren't going to be in the mix?* Are you retarded? Or do you think we'd some how be unscathed/unaffected by this. A direct war on American soil might as well be World War 3, and I cannot, without some extremely fantastical thinking imagine a scenario where a lot of your neighbors to the north and south aren't the ones jumping the border to fight _on your side_. Maybe that's ultimately what it'd take for you dicks to appreciate us for a change...


 

I have nothing against Canadians, i have deployed with them. We are pretty much alike in many ways military and culturally.
Mexicans again i have deployed with,like them? not so much. Some can be very loyal to their nation. Others have a habit of scheming, selling military equipment to 
those who shouldn't have them and defecting to drug cartels taking along their weapons.


*Are you retarded? *
This thread was specifically aimed at Americans.

*Or do you think we'd some how be unscathed/unaffected by this.*
off topic.

*Maybe that's ultimately what it'd take for you dicks to appreciate us for a change... 						*
The only "dicks" you think aren't appreciating our friends and allies are politicians and the "rednecks" in your head. again off topic.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Ok, I've shit posted in this thread enough to warrant an actual response now. 

Attacking the invaders in any direct manner is stupid. You have a revolver and a rifle. They have tanks. Cool story bro. 

Fleeing... slightly more effective, but has problems with an "end game" plan. Where are you fleeing to? What will you do when you get there? What will you do when THEY get there? 

Answer: Be fucked. 

Surrender... well... you never really specified who was invading or what they were like. It could be like (most of) the civil war, or it could be like Japan's conquest of China prior to and during WWII. In other words, are they having tea with P.O.W's, or using babies for bayonet practice? Kind of makes a big difference here. 

Assuming I have reason to actually hate the invaders (I'm sure I would), I can see only one reasonable course of action. 

I would do what any respectable personRussian would do. 


Be a dick.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Ok, I've shit posted in this thread enough to warrant an actual response now.
> 
> Attacking the invaders in any direct manner is stupid. You have a revolver and a rifle. They have tanks. Cool story bro.
> 
> ...


 

Vodka?


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Move to Canada.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

I'm gonna start saving my feces in garbage bags for my eventual hilltop shit trebuchet. Take that Communist SCUM!!!!!


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Move to Canada.


 
And when war reaches there?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> I'm gonna start saving my feces in garbage bags for my eventual hilltop shit trebuchet. Take that Communist SCUM!!!!!


 
I never said it was a communist nation invading.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Vodka?


 
Molotov.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> IIRC Red Dawn was hardly a lighthearted affair, or at least it wasn't intended to be, and people need to get with the times in any event. As a Canadian, it is my duty to remind any demonstrably Americentric, jingoist American bigot who thinks they single handedly won the last two World Wars that was anything but how it actually went down, and in a third, we'd still be there, we'd _probably_ still be on the same side, and it'd still be a team effort. If we got bombed back to the stone age though, as fucked up as it might sound I'd actually prefer a Fallout/Mad Max style dystopia to a permanent, global totalitarianism, or even much of what constitutes modern "liberal" "democracy".


 
it's my duty to remind you that you have problems.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Molotov.


 

Same thing. Drinkable. flammable.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Single posting is too mainstream.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I never said it was a communist nation invading.


You think so, comrade?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Single posting is too mainstream.


 
So is shit posting.



Azure said:


> You think so, comrade?


 
Read OP.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

DP GODDAMNIT.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> And when war reaches there?


 Well I'm a really good swimmer. I think I'll swim to Australia.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Holy shit this guy is a double posting MACHINE.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Holy shit this guy is a double posting MACHINE.


 

I KEEP CLICKING THE WRONG BUTTON. FUCK YOU LAPTOP.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

I'd raise an army of tadpole suicide bombers.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

Guess I didn't win since this thread is still going.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

Nah man.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

You do it like this, right?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nah man.


 
My bad.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well I'm a really good swimmer. I think I'll swim to Australia.


 

You know. I AM a pilot.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> You do it like this, right?


 
I think so, I think.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

OH LAWD WAS THAT A TRIPLE POST. 

shitgotreal.jpg


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> OH LAWD WAS THAT A TRIPLE POST.
> 
> shitgotreal.jpg


 
THIS


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> OH LAWD WAS THAT A TRIPLE POST.
> 
> shitgotreal.jpg


 

BRB. GETTING GATS. FROM MY TACTICAL BATHROOM.

http://d.facdn.net/art/maverickcowboy/1303865586.maverickcowboy_img_3320.jpg


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

This thread is now dicks.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

Okay hold up, this sounds exactly like a shitty hollywood movie.
Just cause one thing in your life goes away doesn't mean society would collapse over night.
Just cause you people couldn't access the internet to masturbate doesn't mean society would collapse and besides there's a thing called internet security.

tl;dr: OP you have been watching way too many movies.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay hold up, this sounds exactly like a shitty hollywood movie.
> Just cause one thing in your life goes away doesn't mean society would collapse over night.
> Just cause you people couldn't access the internet to masturbate doesn't mean society would collapse and besides there's a thing called internet security.
> 
> tl;dr: OP you have been watching way too many movies.



This post completes the transformation.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay hold up, this sounds exactly like a shitty hollywood movie.
> Just cause one thing in your life goes away doesn't mean society would collapse over night.
> Just cause you people couldn't access the internet to masturbate doesn't mean society would collapse and besides there's a thing called internet security.
> 
> tl;dr: OP you have been watching way too many movies.


 

I think the WHOLE post went over your head. i didnt say a goddamned thing about society collapsing over night with the lack of internet and Xbox. i sais FAF/Furries would.

I haven't watched TV in 8 months and i have a job.  so your claim of watching too many movies is dicks.

P.S. i hate you. Suck my dick.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

Stay home, gather food, and let life go on. There's no way I would get hit with any sort of attack (the one good thing about living in small town ohio), so the worst thing for me would be figuring out what to do with myself without internet or electricity.


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> WHY YOU HATE AMERICA TYCHO?


 
You're trying, you're putting in an honest effort here.  I'll give you that much.  lol

The question of "who the fuck" still stands, as neither Nazi Germany nor the Soviet Union are in any shape to invade.  They're not in any shape at all, for that matter.  You want to live in the Red Scare for the entirety of your life, go right ahead.  The Chinese are not going to try to fight that kind of war with us, the North Koreans' ability to wage war at ALL is laughable, the world of radical Islam doesn't fight wars like that, and I'm pretty sure we're not being invaded by aliens any time soon.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I think the WHOLE post went over your head. i didnt say a goddamned thing about society collapsing over night with the lack of internet and Xbox. i sais FAF/Furries would.
> 
> I haven't watched TV in 8 months and i have a job.  so your claim of watching too many movies is dicks.
> 
> P.S. i hate you. Suck my dick.


 I'm saying I'd highly doubt that if the internet is gone, your scenario would unfold.
Reasons why you are wrong
1)People lived before the internet
2)People lived before electricity
3)People lived before porn
4)You can't just ctrl+alt+del the internet


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> P.S. i hate you. Suck my dick.


 
My face.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm saying I'd highly doubt that if the internet is gone, your scenario would unfold.


 Yeah. He never said that, dumbass.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm saying I'd highly doubt that if the internet is gone, your scenario would unfold.


 

Because the internet being gone is the main factor in this hypothetical event...reread OP.



Tycho said:


> You're trying, you're putting in an honest effort here.  I'll give you that much.  lol
> 
> The  question of "who the fuck" still stands, as neither Nazi Germany nor  the Soviet Union are in any shape to invade.  They're not in any shape  at all, for that matter.  *You want to live in the Red Scare for the  entirety of your life, go right ahead.*  The Chinese are not going to try  to fight that kind of war with us, the North Koreans' ability to wage  war at ALL is laughable, the world of radical Islam doesn't fight wars  like that, and I'm pretty sure we're not being invaded by aliens any  time soon.



Who said i was? You're blowing this thread out of proportion and already taking out broad brushes. 
I never said a particular country, or Ideology whether communists or terrorists. THE FUCK.

FURRIES. WHY CANT YOU FUCKING READ?


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

Admit it OP

with all the guns and ammo and body armor and stuff, the real people you're arming yourself against

ARE YOUR OWN COUNTRYMEN

You're gearing up for a war of insurgency


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Admit it OP
> 
> with all the guns and ammo and body armor and stuff, the real people you're arming yourself against
> 
> ...



Nope. I Took an oath many years ago not to hold up arms against my own countrymen in a military capacity.
I'm not a neck beard on /K/ most of my body armor is armor is for work.
Alot of my guns are duty weapons and work related.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Because the internet being gone is the main factor in this hypothetical event...reread OP.


 I read it, it sounds like a Michael Bay movie.
The only way it could unfold is if we got hit with a EMP, but the problem with that scenario is NORAD and that is shielded from it.
So even if we were hit by a EMP, we still wouldn't be defenseless, not to mention we have the navy.  So how could they invade us from the sea when the second largest navy is laughably small in comparison.  The only other option is by air or land, and the air option is out cause they'd get blown out of the sky, the land option is retarded cause the only two places they could invade from are Canada or Mexico.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I read it, it sounds like a Michael Bay movie.
> The only way it could unfold is if we got hit with a EMP, but the problem with that scenario is NORAD and that is shielded from it.
> So even if we were hit by a EMP, we still wouldn't be defenseless, not to mention we have the navy.  So how could they invade us from the sea when the second largest navy is laughably small in comparison.  The only other option is by air or land, and the air option is out cause they'd get blown out of the sky, the land option is retarded cause the only two places they could invade from are Canada or Mexico.


 

Make another fucking thread.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Srs fkn bsns right here.


----------



## Azure (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Make another fucking thread.


 Don't encourage him >:~(


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Don't encourage him >:~(


 

Ya'lls problem now :V


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Nope. I Took an oath many years ago not to hold up arms against my own countrymen in a military capacity.
> I'm not a neck beard on /K/ most of my body armor is armor is for work.
> Alot of my guns are duty weapons and work related.


 
So... where's your big foreign invader boogeyman, then? Where's your commie menace juggernaut war machine? Where's your BAD GUY? You're loaded for bear, you must be anticipating SOMETHING from SOMEONE.  Are you thinking those damn Canucks have been entirely too polite to be for real? Or are you eyeballing Mexico?



> I Took an oath many years ago not to hold up arms against my own countrymen in a military capacity.



But you'd do it in a for shits and giggles capacity or a get off my lawn capacity, amirite?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> So... where's your big foreign invader boogeyman, then? Where's your commie menace juggernaut war machine? Where's your BAD GUY? *You're loaded for bear*, you must be anticipating SOMETHING from SOMEONE.  Are you thinking those damn Canucks have been entirely too polite to be for real? Or are you eyeballing Mexico?


 

*I FUCKING LOST IT. LOL
* 
Like i TOLD YOU, They are for work. READ my fucking sig.

also, whats you're problem? Why you all like stereotyping rapid fire questioning like I'm some sort of survivalist? It's a motherfucking hypothetical question. We're fucking allies with the Canadians.
Mexico cant handle their OWN cartels even less invading the U.S. outside of illegal immigrants.

whats your angle?


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> *I FUCKING LOST IT. LOL
> *
> Like i TOLD YOU, They are for work. READ my fucking sig.



And that's all they'd ever let themselves be used for.  They've got magic locks on them that detect the intent of the wielder.  Right?



MaverickCowboy said:


> also, whats you're problem? Why you all like stereotyping rapid fire questioning like I'm some sort of survivalist? It's a motherfucking hypothetical question. We're fucking allies with the Canadians.
> Mexico cant handle their OWN cartels even less invading the U.S. outside of illegal immigrants.
> 
> whats your angle?


 
120 degrees

to the left


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And that's all they'd ever let themselves be used for.  They've got magic locks on them that detect the intent of the wielder.  Right?


 
Tycho, seriously. Just fucking knock it off.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> 120 degrees


 
Sounds to me like you're just being obtuse.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

What I am getting at this hypothetical question is right up the alley of, "was the moon landing real", and, "who shot JFK?"


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> You know. I AM a pilot.


 I don't need a damned plane, I AM THAT GOOD. I will swim across the goddamned ocean and tame that bitch. Ocean says "No, Deo, don't swim on me! Ah!" And I say "NO take it bitch!" And I swim like no one has swam before.

am I internet tough guy-ing right guys?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

DOUBLE POSTING MACHINE.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I don't need a damned plane, I AM THAT GOOD. I will swim across the goddamned ocean and tame that bitch. Ocean says "No, Deo, don't swim on me! Ah!" And I say "NO take it bitch!" And I swim like no one has swam before.
> 
> am I internet tough guy-ing right guys?


 

I love you. lol.

Also. get online more often :V



CannonFodder said:


> What I am getting at this hypothetical  question is right up the alley of, "was the moon landing real", and,  "who shot JFK?"


 

GO AWAY. make your own fucking thread.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Also, my swimming is SO AMAZING that in comparison it makes Michael Phelp's swimming look like he swims like a bag of newborn kittens tossed into the Mississippi.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> GO AWAY. make your own fucking thread.


 Lemme just ask you though.
Who the fuck could actually pull this off?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme just ask you though.
> Who the fuck could actually pull this off?


 
GO AWAY. make your own fucking thread.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Of course they wouldn't attack Canada. It's just like the old Independence Day movie, where the aliens attacked everywhere except Canada. We're United State-Lite and it's really cold up here, there's just no point.

This hypothetical scenario doesn't exclude Canada as being a possible attacker, though. Our _massive_ _bacon and fromage-fueled_ army is taking over America.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Of course they wouldn't attack Canada. It's just like the old Independence Day movie, where the aliens attacked everywhere except Canada. We're United State-Lite and it's really cold up here, there's just no point.
> 
> This hypothetical scenario doesn't exclude Canada as being a possible attacker, though. Our _massive_ [I*]bacon and fromage-fueled*[/I] army is taking over America.


 

I LOLED.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> GO AWAY. make your own fucking thread.


 If you are so interested in what I'd do, I'd just use my zombie plan number 8.
And if you are wondering what I mean by that, let's just say you'd have to be as dumb as a zombie to actually attempt a break in.


----------



## Aetius (May 6, 2011)

Establish my own Feudal fiefdom and enslave all the poor people to become my serfs.


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Of course they wouldn't attack Canada. It's just like the old Independence Day movie, where the aliens attacked everywhere except Canada. We're United State-Lite and it's really cold up here, there's just no point.
> 
> This hypothetical scenario doesn't exclude Canada as being a possible attacker, though. Our _massive_ _bacon and fromage-fueled_ army is taking over America.


 the manners and politeness were all a clever trick...except for quebec. they couldn't keep it together.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> I don't need a damned plane, I AM THAT GOOD. I will swim across the goddamned ocean and tame that bitch. Ocean says "No, Deo, don't swim on me! Ah!" And I say "NO take it bitch!" And I swim like no one has swam before.
> 
> *am I internet tough guy-ing right guys?*


 
No... a real tough guy would walk on water all the way to Australia.


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> the manners and politeness were all a clever trick...except for quebec. they couldn't keep it together.


 
Your navy is fucked. Our log drivers have been training for this.


----------



## Bando (May 6, 2011)

1. Gather family, maybe a friend or two if I can, and get to safety somewhere in the mountains. Make nice little shelter and love off the land and whatnot.

2. Ride my bike erryday and not give a fuck. (not actually my bike, closest I could find)


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> No... a real tough guy would walk on water all the way to Australia.


 I'm not afraid to get cold and wet. Only a sissy would pussy out on the real effort of swimming. I'm like goddamn Beowulf, gonna kill me some monsters on my leisurely swim across the motherfucking ocean.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 6, 2011)

tl:dr, OP watched Red Dawn/played Modern Warfare 2/played Homefront and decided to make a thread.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> tl:dr, OP watched Red Dawn/played Modern Warfare 2/played Homefront and decided to make a thread.


 

I haven't. I was in the military LONG BEFORE the COD series was even out.


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> tl:dr, OP watched Red Dawn/played Modern Warfare 2/played Homefront and decided to make a thread.


 
Not every crazy thread is based of the "CF thread formula".


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Not every crazy thread is based of the "CF thread formula".


 
I think my post was a well intentioned post just curious to see what other people on this forum would do in such a situation. I'm genuinely curious.
what is the CF formuly?


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I think my post was a well intentioned post just curious to see what other people on this forum would do in such a situation. I'm genuinely curious.
> what is the CF formuly?


 
[(Anything on the news X Something that just happened) + Internet]/ rational thought = CF thread


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

*edit*
ninja'd


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Xegras said:


> [(Anything on the news X Something that just happened) + Internet]/ rational thought = CF thread


 

How is my post related to anything on the news that just happened?????


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

*edit*
nvm


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> How is my post related to anything on the news that just happened?????


 
It's not, I said yours *wasn't* based off that formula.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The question of "who the fuck" still stands, as neither Nazi Germany nor the Soviet Union are in any shape to invade.  They're not in any shape at all, for that matter.  You want to live in the Red Scare for the entirety of your life, go right ahead.  The Chinese are not going to try to fight that kind of war with us, the North Koreans' ability to wage war at ALL is laughable, the world of radical Islam doesn't fight wars like that, and I'm pretty sure we're not being invaded by aliens any time soon.


 
You forgot Poland


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

This thread would've of been more plausible had it been directed at members of a country who historically have been invaded multiple times.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread would've of been more plausible had it been directed at members of a country who historically have been invaded multiple times.



MAKE YOUR OWN FUCKING THREAD.


----------



## Xegras (May 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread would've of been more plausible had it been directed at members of a country who historically have been invaded multiple times.


 
You mean like when the british showed up?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I have nothing against Canadians, i have deployed with them. We are pretty much alike in many ways military and culturally.
> Mexicans again i have deployed with,like them? not so much. Some can be very loyal to their nation. Others have a habit of scheming, selling military equipment to
> those who shouldn't have them and defecting to drug cartels taking along their weapons.
> 
> ...



.... Okay, so, you replied to my question "are you retarded" with "this is for Americans". Is that a yes or a no? Also, same fucking bullshit I always hear from your kind in one fashion or another. "Yeah Canadians are alright, EH?! Cos they looks like us and wears dem fookin' TOQUES, EH?! Spics? Oh fuck them, they're a bunch of greasy bastards out to make a buck, which we do the same fucking thing but like, at least we're more discreet about it and sell weapons to people we agree with!"



Deo said:


> Move to Canada.


 
*This*. I'm doing it as a reply because the actual button is missing again, but *only* for that particular post. Don't ask me how the hell that's even possible.

I swear to fucking Christ, if I'm going to make a new book called The Word Of God, and it's just going to be all of OP's posts, with a special cliff notes style index with commentaries on all the instances of him telling someone some variation of "fuck you" or "fuck off".


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 6, 2011)

Lol @ Maverick raging at CF.

I laughed my whole way through this thread. Tycho, good job.


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> MAKE YOUR OWN FUCKING THREAD.


 
brotip: the harder you yell at CF the less likely he is to comply with your demands, officer


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> brotip: the harder you yell at CF the less likely he is to comply with your demands, officer


 Percentage chance of CF doing what someone says to do = ([(how angry person is X how many times insulted)+logic]^-1)/100


----------



## Runefox (May 6, 2011)

I often wonder the same thing about what would happen if the US decided they didn't want to put up with Canada's sovereignty anymore and invaded us. I'm torn between doing the hi-diddly-doodily-neighborinos and picking up a C7 and putting up a fight. Not that I'm particularly in shape to actually do the latter. Maybe I'd be better off organizing a resistance in another way.

Oh, and as silly as that concept might sound, prior to WWII, the US was working on plans to attack Canada as a means of going to war with the British. That really wasn't that long ago.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 6, 2011)

The first thing I would is rejoice that the internet is down for the following reasons:
Kiddy porn people will be heard ripping out their organs because they cannot access the internet

Furries will be next. I imagine the sound to be that of tearing flesh from a freshly killed dear.

Next will be me smiling knowing that this thread died and no more arguing based off of epeen would continue.

A sound like a waterfall the size of Russia would be heard and that is deo murdering the ocean as she makes it to Australia.

I would then grab my guns, husband, daughter, dogs, pigeon, parrot, and lizards and flee to Alaska. Fuck all yall ima be hunting some moose. I will learn to use every part. Bones for needles and building materials, skin for clothes, and I will wear its skull "clan of the cave bear" style. Any troops I encountered will be lured in with a false sence of getting vag before i murder them all. 

I suppose its the same way farmers deal with crows. Hang up a battered as fuck body and the pest will stay away from crops. I will defend when needed but would rather stay away from other survivors as they need resources too and I don't have the energy to feed a multitude.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> .... Okay, so, you replied to my question "are you retarded" with "this is for Americans". Is that a yes or a no? Also, same fucking bullshit I always hear from your kind in one fashion or another. "Yeah Canadians are alright, EH?! Cos they looks like us and wears dem fookin' TOQUES, EH?! Spics? Oh fuck them, they're a bunch of greasy bastards out to make a buck, which we do the same fucking thing but like, at least we're more discreet about it and sell weapons to people we agree with!"
> 
> I swear to fucking Christ, if I'm going to make a new book called The Word Of God, and it's just going to be all of OP's posts, with a special cliff notes style index with commentaries on all the instances of him telling someone some variation of "fuck you" or "fuck off".



Notice i said Mexicans.

Yo no tengo problemas con los cubanos, columbiano's y lose argentinos. aparentamente tu nunca paga's atenccion. Un dia tu vas aprender a respetar las jentes arrededor de ti.

Now you're just being offended that you weren't included. in the topic discussion. Sorry, I'm just am not interested.

*The Word Of God, and it's just going to be all of OP's posts*

Oh! you make me blush. I'm glad i made such an impact on your life.


Fucking tired of you insinuating that I'm a racist.
I've done more HUMANITARIAN work than you've ever done. Seriously. I'm  Bi lingual, i have a mixed race family. I have citizenship in two  different countries. I've fought beside all kinds of nationals races and  religions. 

But I'm the racist? For get teh fact that you constantly breed hate in  your speeches against a certain group of people and the blending out of  them altogether? You are the biggest goddamned hypocrite i have ever  met.
I hope you get slammed by a drunk driver and become a vegetable.



ramsay_baggins said:


> Lol @ Maverick raging at CF.
> 
> I laughed my whole way through this thread. Tycho, good job.


 

Why the good job to him?

also CF means cannonfodder? and CF thread formula was the current events+ whatever like explained earlier?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

DP


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

TP


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I hope you get slammed by a drunk driver and become a vegetable.


 
No need to be mean, MC.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> No need to be mean, MC.


 
FUCK YOUR SHIT. its Wolf-Bone.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> FUCK YOUR SHIT. its Wolf-Bone.


 This thread turned out unexpectedly entertaining.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> FUCK YOUR SHIT. *its Wolf-Bone.*


 
And some people here would most likely say the same thing about you and me, and actually have quite a few times, in my case.  What about yours?


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

How did this thread go from cracking Red Dawn and Fallout jokes to... this?


----------



## Recel (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did this thread go from cracking Red Dawn and Fallout jokes to... this?


 
God damn furrys came by... :V

But realy, this happens every time in every thread.


----------



## crustone (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did this thread go from cracking Red Dawn and Fallout jokes to... this?


 
Furries


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> And some people here would most likely say the same thing about you and me, and actually have quite a few times, in my case.  *What about yours?*


 
what about what?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And being on the same continent, what, Mexicans and Canadians aren't going to be in the mix? Are you retarded? Or do you think we'd some how be unscathed/unaffected by this. A direct war on American soil might as well be World War 3, and I cannot, without some extremely fantastical thinking imagine a scenario where a lot of your neighbors to the north and south aren't the ones jumping the border to fight _on your side_. Maybe that's ultimately what it'd take for you dicks to appreciate us for a change...


Our neighbors to the South don't need a war to jump the border.  (They're doing that already.  :3x)


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> what about what?


 
How many times have people "gotten on your case", like you just did with WB?




Shark_the_raptor said:


> Our neighbors to the South don't need a war to jump the border.  (*They're doing that already.*  :3x)


 
Thanks for the intel...


----------



## Mayfurr (May 6, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Our neighbors to the South don't need a war to jump the border.  (They're doing that already.  :3x)


 
And the fiendish part of that is that the Mexican invasion of the US is a) done mostly without any actual fighting, and b) is aided and abetted by Americans themselves.

"No one ever said that Mexicans were stupid..."


----------



## Unsilenced (May 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How did this thread go from cracking Red Dawn and Fallout jokes to... this?


 
Furries.

EDIT: Also dicks.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> How many times have people "gotten on your case", like you just did with WB?


 
In what way, be specific.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 7, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> In what way, be specific.


 
In any way that involved f-words and the like, or otherwise put you down as "Oh, that's just HIM..." the way you did WB.

Didn't you get heat in any of the gun control threads you posted in?  I seem to remember you did.  Though only from a choice few.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> In any way that involved f-words and the like, or otherwise put you down as "Oh, that's just HIM..." the way you did WB.
> 
> Didn't you get heat in any of the gun control threads you posted in?  I seem to remember you did.  Though only from a choice few.


 

I barely remember, I don't think about what happens here offline. I don't cuss offline much unless with buddies at a sports bar or something.
This is an internet forum and what i say here, or what people tell me doesn't actually matter since IRL i have my Job, School and my close Feline/roomate. And thats really all i care about.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 7, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I barely remember, I don't think about what happens here offline. I don't cuss offline much unless with buddies at a sports bar or something.
> This is an internet forum and what i say here, or what people tell me doesn't actually matter since IRL i have my Job, School and my close Feline/roomate. *And thats really all i care about.*


 
Fair enough.


----------



## jcfynx (May 7, 2011)

Snuggle my boyfriend and eat potatoe chips. :3


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (May 7, 2011)

If some Evil Foreign Power (e.g. Poland) invaded my beloved fatherland, I'd hook up with The Resistanceâ„¢â€‹ and become a suicide bomber. Take a few of the bastards with me.
And if The Resistanceâ„¢â€‹ didn't want me, I'd collaborate with the EFP.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 7, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> And the fiendish part of that is that the Mexican invasion of the US is a) done mostly without any actual fighting, and b) is aided and abetted by Americans themselves.
> 
> "No one ever said that Mexicans were stupid..."


 
It's really sad imo.


----------



## Tycho (May 7, 2011)

The problem with borderhoppers is that the Mexican government runs a piss-poor show over there.  Life is not usually pleasant unless you're affluent and bribing/lying to the right government officials.  Bad water, bad air quality in places, horridly corrupt/inept law enforcement, lower standards on consumer safety, fuck-all horrible medical in most places, cartels running rampant, etc.  The fact that existing at the incredibly impoverished level they live in here in the States is an improvement on what their lives were like in Mexico should tell you something.


----------



## Itakirie (May 7, 2011)

Raid the nearest weapons store and get several knives, bazookas, grenades or whatever. SHOOT SOME BASTARDS UP.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 7, 2011)

Roose, stop, you _might_ just get through to him, make him think, and loads and loads of lulz will be lost on these forums when he starts behaving like something resembling a rational, intelligent human being. I don't mind anyone having a go at me if the result is I get to have a go at them back and lulz are had, especially when to anyone with a brain, they really are the one who comes out looking worse. The lulz of the many outweigh the egos of the few.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Derp


 
Que?


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Roose, stop, you _might_ just get through to him, make him think, and loads and loads of lulz will be lost on these forums when he starts behaving like something resembling a rational, intelligent human being. I don't mind anyone having a go at me if the result is I get to have a go at them back and lulz are had, especially when to anyone with a brain, they really are the one who comes out looking worse. *The lulz of the many outweigh the egos of the few.*


 
I try my best to treat everyone here fairly, but due to the way some people post, there are times when even I can find myself pushed over the edge... so I can understand when it happens to someone else.  MC really had no reason to get so hot under his internet collar for what you said, so I simply tried to help him see what he was doing... to calm him down.  If he understood, and the "lulz" died, well, just remember, there are others here for that, and newbies arriving every so often to keep the lulz-fires burning for those of you who like that.  Of course, it would help if MC got rid of that *"I hate every single one of you"* line in his sig.  That's unbecoming of both a former law enforcement officer and a US Army soldier.

Nice last line, though.  So I see your point.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I try my best to treat everyone here fairly, but due to the way some people post, there are times when even I can find myself pushed over the edge... so I can understand when it happens to someone else.  MC really had no reason to get so hot under his internet collar for what you said, so I simply tried to help him see what he was doing... to calm him down.  If he understood, and the "lulz" died, well, just remember, there are others here for that, and newbies arriving every so often to keep the lulz-fires burning for those of you who like that.  Of course, it would help if MC got rid of that *"I hate every single one of you"* line in his sig.  *That's unbecoming of both a former law enforcement officer and a US Army soldier.*
> 
> Nice last line, though.  So I see your point.



What? Someone holds higher expectations of us on a forum? 
Dog dicks. Not when everyone here wouldn't hesitate to take a massive shit on us in either capacity.
And have and would judging by the comments. Frankly, it's down right hypocritical.
I'm supposed to sit here and stay professionally composed while eugenicist anti white Canadian spews every negative american
stereotype known while simultaneously calling me a racist. and DOESN'T EVEN KNOW ME? He'll the guy paints me racist just because i have "COWBOY" in my name.
Big fucking woop. Doesn't mean shit. 

I didn't come here throwing the first stone.
And I'll keep my sig line thanks. i hate all of you. I've gotten shit from strangers just because of my job title.
Well fuck you too, and i do mean all of you because you've done it too.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2011)

Buy lots of gold. 

It's the only currency that will matter after the apocalypse.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Buy lots of gold.
> 
> It's the only currency that will matter after the apocalypse.


 Haha I completely forgot about those crazy gold people.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Haha I completely forgot about those crazy gold people.


 Also, silver and platinum too. 

They're the only non fiat currency that will hold up. People will always want them.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Also, silver and platinum too.
> 
> They're the only non fiat currency that will hold up. People will always want them.


 

The price of gold is at its highest right now. Buying gold now and not at a time when you'd get more for you're dollar is being unwise. Gold fluctuates too.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy, for the last time, I don't fight with you because _I'm_ a racist, but because you're a racist white supremacist colonial imperialist who stands on these forums as a shining example of why the white man needs to either be politically and genetically kneecapped, or erased from the echelons of power, history and the human genome altogether. I've never said there might not be a good white person, only that I've never met one, and I could be proven wrong yet. I don't kid myself and think I'm the guy that's gonna get the job done, just that I will damn sure inspire the guy that does. I never said I was the best writer, the best debater or whatever, but if you could patent being real, I'd own that. I'm not saying you're necessarily even a white nationalist (because technically they are a different animal altogether from what you're about), but that I don't think my nation can coexist with yours, so if anything, I've actually got more in common because, like they tend to be, I'm a separatist, _for my nation_, and it _takes_ a nation to hold us back. I'm just telling you to stay out the way because we coming through, so roll or get rolled over. If we succeed, it's not because we're terrorists, or thugs, or rapists, or whatever you think. Your chickinz is coming home to roost is what's up.

I don't want there to be any hard feelings or miscommunication so I hope that clears things up.


----------



## Bliss (May 8, 2011)

I'm a pseudo-leftist hippie but this whole 'pro-guns & patriotic' shiz sounds very... _intriguing_. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

Gold buyers make me laugh

The only things anyone with a brain cares about in post-shit-hitting-fan land


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2011)

ITT: Supposed representative of law and the United States military goes apeshit, thinks that it's justified because someone's calling him names.

In reality: 14 year old Call of Duty player rages at furries.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> The price of gold is at its highest right now. Buying gold now and not at a time when you'd get more for you're dollar is being unwise. Gold fluctuates too.


 No. Gold only increases in value. You should buy all you can before it's too late.


----------



## Carnie (May 8, 2011)

Why are people worried about the plausibility of a hypothetical situation?

What the hell is this thread?


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> What the hell is this thread?


 
It's what cats crave.

Also, stupid hypotheticals are stupid and anyone posting a thread about a stupid hypothetical should gird his or her loins for the onslaught of people yelling "THAT'S FUCKING STUPID AND THIS IS WHY" that is to come.


----------



## Mayfurr (May 8, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Why are people worried about the plausibility of a hypothetical situation?


 
Not _worried_ as such... I'm intrigued more than anything. 

And one thing that is intriguing is how in post-WW2 USA (especially since the end of the Cold War) the "Red Dawn" scenario appears to a useful vehicle for some red-blooded Americans to "express their patriotism" in a French Resistance-esque manner - while the massive amount of US military build-up and spending precludes the "Red Dawn" scenario from being anything more than a patriotic wet-dream. 

It's almost like the "Red Dawners" are trying to have their cake and eat it: playing up how they'd be _such_ wonderful American patriots in the event of this mythical foreign occupation happening, while simultaneously glorifying how the US is so big and powerful that the "Red Dawn" scenario just couldn't happen...


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Not _worried_ as such... I'm intrigued more than anything.
> 
> And one thing that is intriguing is how in post-WW2 USA (especially since the end of the Cold War) the "Red Dawn" scenario appears to a useful vehicle for some red-blooded Americans to "express their patriotism" in a French Resistance-esque manner - while the massive amount of US military build-up and spending precludes the "Red Dawn" scenario from being anything more than a patriotic wet-dream.
> 
> It's almost like the "Red Dawners" are trying to have their cake and eat it: playing up how they'd be _such_ wonderful American patriots in the event of this mythical foreign occupation happening, while simultaneously glorifying how the US is so big and powerful that the "Red Dawn" scenario just couldn't happen...



The collapse of the United States is going to come from within, if and when it happens.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> MaverickCowboy, for the last time, I don't fight with you because _I'm_ a racist,* but because you're a racist white supremacist colonial imperialist who stands on these forums as a shining example of why the white man needs to either be politically and genetically kneecapped, or erased from the echelons of power, history and the human genome altogether. *I've never said there might not be a good white person, only that I've never met one, and I could be proven wrong yet. I don't kid myself and think I'm the guy that's gonna get the job done, just that I will damn sure inspire the guy that does. I never said I was the best writer, the best debater or whatever, but if you could patent being real, I'd own that. I'm not saying you're necessarily even a white nationalist (because technically they are a different animal altogether from what you're about), but that I don't think my nation can coexist with yours, so if anything, I've actually got more in common because, like they tend to be, I'm a separatist, _for my nation_, and it _takes_ a nation to hold us back. I'm just telling you to stay out the way because we coming through, so roll or get rolled over. If we succeed, it's not because we're terrorists, or thugs, or rapists, or whatever you think. Your chickinz is coming home to roost is what's up.
> 
> I don't want there to be any hard feelings or miscommunication so I hope that clears things up.


 


Why is this statement completely acceptable on this forum?

I'm not even FUCKING WHITE by most standards. I'm not even from a COLONIAL north American family. I'm the FIRST generation fucking American here. How the fuck am i a White supremacist? by all means. *PROVE IT.*

Why do the contributors to this board not condemn these remarks? yet impose labels of racism on those whom appear to be white and /military etc whatever guns=Racist? The stereotyping thrives here.

anyone speaking against them is a RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEING RACIST.

How does that logic apply here and why?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Tycho said:


> The collapse of the United States is going to come from within, if and when it happens.


 

And only because they want it to.


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Why is this statement completely acceptable on this forum?





			
				MaverickCowboy said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to sit here and stay professionally composed while eugenicist anti white Canadian spews every negative american
> stereotype known while simultaneously calling me a racist.


Derp?

Anyway, more *MAXIMUM RAEG*. Frankly, I'm surprised you're still posting about this crap, what with all the better things you _clearly_ have to do with your time. I mean, you're not going to get any better at life (CoD) raging at Wolf-Bone, are you? And for that matter, you're clearly being trolled. I mean, you can talk about bashing someone's face in over the internets as much as you want, but it's not going to make them shut up. Quite frankly, nothing will. Then again, when you keep flaunting your "I hate everyone" line, I have to wonder just why you supposedly joined the Army (bought Call of Duty) to begin with. I guess you're one of the psychotic types who figures you're not going to get away with murder outside of war (themed video games).

You sound to me more like an angry emokid who nobody understands than a proud US Army soldier, particularly since you're raging on a *furry forum*. I mean, I'm not sure if this is getting through to you, so I'll say it again - *You're on a furry forum*. Do you really expect anyone to take your internets-tough-guy attitude seriously?

Or, perhaps even more likely, you're a troll yourself.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Derp?
> 
> Anyway, more *MAXIMUM RAEG*. Frankly, I'm surprised you're still posting about this crap, *what with all the better things you clearly have to do with your time.* I mean, you're not going to get any better at life (CoD) raging at Wolf-Bone, are you? And for that matter, you're clearly being trolled. I mean, *you can talk about bashing someone's face in over the internets* as much as you want, but it's not going to make them shut up. Quite frankly, nothing will. Then again, when you keep flaunting your "I hate everyone" line, I have to wonder just why you supposedly joined the Army (bought Call of Duty) to begin with. I guess you're one of the psychotic types who figures you're not going to get away with murder outside of war (themed video games).
> 
> You sound to me more like an angry emokid who nobody understands than a proud US Army soldier, particularly since you're raging on a *furry forum*. I mean, I'm not sure if this is getting through to you, so I'll say it again - *You're on a furry forum*. Do you really expect anyone to take your *internets-tough-guy attitude seriously?*



Considering i just came back from work, yes i DO have other things to do. And i have completed such things to do until tomorrow.

Where have i said i was going to bash wolf-bones face in? I've never, ever in this entire thread said I was going to bash anyone's face in. 

Just because i tell people to fuck off, its not "internet tough guy", if i was all like "Say that to my face and see what happens" would, But i haven't. 

and *FUCK* call of duty.


----------



## Runefox (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Where have i said i was going to bash wolf-bones face in? I've never, ever in this entire thread said I was going to bash anyone's face in.


Eh, it's implied by the massive ranting and f-bombs you've been dropping. It's also hyperbole.



> and *FUCK* call of duty.


 Battlefield man, eh? I feel that. CoD sucks.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Eh, it's *implied* by the massive ranting and f-bombs you've been dropping. It's also hyperbole.


 
Uh, Nope. That's all your perception. I'm not responsible for what you think I'm "implying"

IMPLYING THAT IM IMPLYING ABOUT IMPLYING and all that.



Runefox said:


> Battlefield man, eh? I feel that. CoD sucks.


Not really. It's more of a "Every other game is funner than this".


----------



## jcfynx (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Why is this statement completely acceptable on this forum?
> 
> I'm not even FUCKING WHITE by most standards. I'm not even from a COLONIAL north American family. I'm the FIRST generation fucking American here. How the fuck am i a White supremacist? by all means. *PROVE IT.*
> 
> ...


 
You are very good at your craft.

It took me this long to catch on. Good show.

Now I will smile instead of frown every time you turn a thread into an abortion.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 8, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2011)

Except MC isn't trolling.


----------



## jcfynx (May 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Except MC isn't trolling.


 
Why are you trying to hurt me?

I thought we were friends.


----------



## Jashwa (May 8, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Why are you trying to hurt me?
> 
> I thought we were friends.


 All you do is insult me, why would I be friends with you? :C


----------



## jcfynx (May 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> All you do is insult me, why would I be friends with you? :C


 
Quit bogarting the inu butts and we'll talk. :3c


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 8, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> *Why is this statement completely acceptable on this forum?*
> 
> I'm not even FUCKING WHITE by most standards. I'm not even from a COLONIAL north American family. I'm the FIRST generation fucking American here. How the fuck am i a White supremacist? by all means. *PROVE IT.*
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't call it acceptable, I'd call it WolfBone... and he has as much of a right to free speech as all of us.  And yes, you have the right to argue, to disagree with what he says.  But cursing and denigrating someone, rather that counter-arguing their points, doesn't help.  It's like me trying to have a discussion with Mojo, and him just deciding to call me "autistic", so he doesn't have to back up what he said.  Of course, now you've finally counterargued, above, so all is good now.

Oh, and by the way, the irony is, I do believe WolfBone is white, himself.  So you really should have been laughing while you posted the above.  Or, as I believe others here have said:  "On the internet, you need thick skin."




MaverickCowboy said:


> Considering i just came back from work, yes i DO have other things to do. And i have completed such things to do until tomorrow.
> 
> Where have i said i was going to bash wolf-bones face in? I've never, ever in this entire thread said I was going to bash anyone's face in.
> 
> ...


 
Thing is, you could have been more... polite about it.  At least I thought you'd be a more polite person, but then, I noted that sig line cropping up a while back, so perhaps I misjudged you when you first arrived here.  Just as a gunsmith and firearms instructor, you should have a better handle on your temper, more patience.  Or so I would think.


----------

